# Anyone heard of this company?? Greatlands Electric Propulsion?



## mjcrow (Jan 5, 2008)

OK, nobody else wants to comment........I would suggest you search the EVDL List, there were quite a few posts there about this company about 3-4 months ago.....I'll let you make up your own mind....


----------



## DaElectric (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you for at least that much.
Now where did that link to search the EVDL go again????


----------



## mjcrow (Jan 5, 2008)

http://www.evdl.org/archive/index.html#nabble-to19132989|a19132989

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23766&highlight=greatlands

Couple of links to start you with....


----------



## mjcrow (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't speak or read Chinese, but I think this is the manufacturers website if you are interested in buying direct (I think the problems people were having were with the US distributor, not the products themselves). http://www.glelec.com/


----------



## JoyLee (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, everyone!
By chance one of my friends(he make sourcing for his customer, sometimes I do some parttime job for him) ask me to help fine the information of Greatlands Electirc, and I find this place. I am a chinese and can read chinese well, thank you I have searched http://www.glelec.com, and from website, it is a maker of electronic car controller. And it is in Shenzhen, the same city i lives. So I will contact this company and visit also to check its status, if anyone are interested in this company, please send mail to me, [email protected], and i will provide this company info i can get. all if you have any questions, I can also help to ask this company for answer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

I purchased a motor and controller from Greatlands. Three times they notified me it was being delivered UPS. I would go to the tracking site, and it would show that it was notified, but not received. For weeks.

After six weeks (promised in three) I asked for either the motor or the money refunded. He declined.

I was able to recover by having the charges on the credit cards reversed. This guy is infamous on eBay.

Jack Rickard


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

jrickard said:


> I purchased a motor and controller from Greatlands. Three times they notified me it was being delivered UPS. I would go to the tracking site, and it would show that it was notified, but not received. For weeks.
> 
> After six weeks (promised in three) I asked for either the motor or the money refunded. He declined.
> 
> ...


Do you have his eBay name so we can check out his negative and neutral feedbacks at http://toolhaus.org/ ?


----------



## mjcrow (Jan 5, 2008)

One of the names he used was "glevp", I think there were a few more as well, also tried to sell on Craigs List.

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=glevp&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home

Would be good if JoyLee could get some info on the manufacturer in China.


----------



## Joe_L (Sep 17, 2008)

oh wow the site actually works... well some of it works now.

A lot of the equipment and specs seem to be close to conventional products with marginal price differences... The multiple AC systems does seem inviting with both prices and specs (since few are offered in a wide range to us) however, the top end AC system has specs and a price weighting similar to Azures AC55 setup. The DC systems look close to already available kits from companies that people from this site have good relations with.

I have yet to build an EV, and AC is the path I would like to take. Anytime a new system comes up in AC I look it over, but the wealth of knowledge available on this site would steer me clear of GLEVP until some positive response is given.

My 2 cents.


----------



## proglot (Jun 1, 2008)

I ordered complete EV conversion set from GLEVP and after half a year I got only motor and controller, but no batteries nor some other small parts like throtle etc.
They do not return calls nor e-mails after they send me motor. And there is already even no answering machine on their phone number. Also GLEVP disappeared from EBay (probably banned).
Bottom line do not take a chance.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Some of the motors and products shown on the website I recognize, and they are indeed chinese made. The AC motor and transaxle assembly is perticularly interesting and retailers in australia are selling them. I'm not sure about the larger motors that don't show images. Its possible that the exist, but I can't be sure. Buyer beware as always I guess....

I would sooner try and track down his suppliers and buy that way instead. Something that the chinese are far more open to than westerners.


----------

